# Cottage Ham



## DanMcG (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been thinking about doing some dry cured meats this winter and thought I'd start learning how to cut a coppa out of the pork shoulder. It's the group of small muscles above the bone.

After showing the cut to a friend, he says it's the coppa but when cooked (not dry cured) it's called a cottage ham. So here's my cottage ham. It was a real simple recipe since I didn't really have a plan for what to do with it after I cut it out, I just tied it up then rubbed it down with my basic bacon cure, salt, sugar and cure, then a heavy coating of hot Hungarian paprika.

The coppa is on the left after a seven day cure. The log on the right is another experiment made with the remained of the shoulder.








Here it is after cooked at 200° for about 5 hours with an internal temp of 152°







And after a day in the frig heres what I got.







The heat of the paprika didn't really come through like I had hoped, but boy it makes one hell of a ham sammie.

Thanks for checking out my coppa experiment


----------



## daveomak (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like good eatin' to me.........Now for the knots........How' you do that ????? ...Great tie job.....I need lessons


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks Great Dan!!!

The slices look like a nice neat BBB.

Thanks for showing,

Bear


----------



## venture (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks excellent!  This one is definitely tutorial worthy.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2011)

AWESOME....In my family they are a favorite Sunday meal... They are sold as Smoked Shoulder by Friedrich or Daisy Ham in NJ. But I'm confident YOUR's Is Better!

Boiled Supper

2-3Lb Smoked Shoulder, Smoked Ham or Smoked Kielbasa

1 Med Head Cabbage, cut lengthwise in 1/6ths

4 Ea Carrots, cut 1 inch chunks

3 Ea Rib Celery, cut 1 inch chunks

3 Ea Onions, quartered thru root end so it holds together

4 Ea Cloves Garlic, bruised

2-3lb Med Red Potatoes

1-2 Ea Bay leaves

3 Ea Sprigs Thyme or 1/4tsp Dry

1/2 tsp Coarse Black Pepper

1-2 tsp Salt

Water to cover

Toss all in a pot cover with water.

Bring to a boil, Reduce to a simmer.

Cook 1 hour or until Cabbage is tender.

Serve sliced meat with some of each Vegetable, SLATHERED with Artery Clogging amount of BUTTER, S & P

Serves 4-6

Note: If using Kielbasa...Simmer Veggies 30 minutes then add Kielbasa for last 30 minutes.

BTW...Drain Leftover's, if any, Cube meat and Chill... Fry in Bacon Fat or Butter, until Brown for Out Of This World HASH and Eggs

GREAT STUFF...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow , thanks for the recipe Jimmy, that sounds like a great cool weather meal for me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2011)

Any Time, My friend!

Easy, Quick Meal, we have it once a month year round...JJ


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 20, 2011)

That looks delicious Dan!


----------



## chefrob (Aug 20, 2011)

dan, is the group on the flat side of the "T" or the other side....i'm guessing the flat side. great looking stuff ya got right there!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks great Dan!


----------

